# Shopping for suits in Italy Rome or Milan?



## viacondotti (May 20, 2005)

I will be travelling to Europe (Brusells and Paris) shortly and am planning a suit/shirt/formal wear shopping trip to Italy. Would you recommend Rome or Milan. After wearing Savile Row for years (Kilgour RTW/MTM), the Italian suit makers have grown on me recently, after I purchased a Borrelli and two Attollini suits (RTW) . Any good recommendations of places to shop for suits/shirts/shoes in Rome and/or Milan?


----------



## tiger02 (Dec 12, 2004)

Wow, no love for this dude?

The easy answer is that Borelli and Attolini are both out of Naples, and give you significantly different garments than you will get from Rome or Milan. 

Tom


----------



## kitonbrioni (Sep 30, 2004)

Kiton has a retail store in Milan (but not in Naples).


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2003)

Well you have all the "usual suspects" on Via Condotti in Rome (as I'm sure you're aware, judging by your username). But for a slightly less well-known store, we really like the Pal Zileri store in Rome and LOVE the Tincati store in Milan, on Via Gesu. Always impressed with the top floor of the Zegna store in Milan, as well... oh yeah, and the Ralph Lauren store there too.

If budget is no object, Lattanzi or A. Testoni (shoe)stores in either Rome or Milan. Same neighborhoods as above.


----------



## bespoke therapy (May 12, 2005)

I just got a suit from Rubinacci out of their Naples/London stores..I believe they have a store in Milan too. I would highly recommend them...


----------



## comrade (May 26, 2005)

*Rome*

By all means visit Battistoni on via Condotti.
They have RTW as well as Bespoke. My
favorite sportcoat came from them. It
is regularly favorably commented upon.
In any case, its a very elegant store,
worth a visit even if you don't intend
to buy


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

Planning a trip to Italy next year and I will be in Rome, Milan and Naples. For these stores mentioned, what price range are we talking about for RTW? I won't be there long enough for MTM. 

Will I find better quality in some of the "lesser known" names/stores because they are in Italy? Here, many times stores like Macy's, Mens Wearhouse etc. like to put tags on the suit "Made in Italy" to help sell it. Yes, the fabric may come from Italy, but the suit was made in Sri-Lanka. Will I find the same type of lesser quality suits in Italy also? 

I can't imagine all Italians can afford $1500+ suits. Like me, the bulk of their suits have to be in the $500 - $800 range, with a few special suits either found on sale or a good buy on eBay. So I guess what I'm saying is where do I look for suits under $1000 that are worth buying in Italy as opposed to just buying them when I get back home. Also, if I wanted to go MTM where should I go for under $1500?


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2003)

You'll find a range of prices, just as you would here. The prices are slightly cheaper there on the big name brands due to no sales tax, no import duties, etc. But most of that advantage is negated by the current exchange rate from Euros to USDollars.


----------



## drrac2 (Mar 25, 2006)

*Stock houses*

I recommend checking out the "stock houses" or as we know them outlets.

I have been to several in Florence and Rome, and I have found excellent deals in both. Vesti a stock, Il Guarderopa, and Stock house Bassetti are a few that I can recall.

If you buy the latest Fodors guide they usually have a listing under bargains.

You usually find styles that are typically one to two years old but the deals are excellent.

Good luck


----------



## andreyb (Dec 24, 2003)

Trenditional said:


> Planning a trip to Italy next year and I will be in Rome, Milan and Naples. For these stores mentioned, what price range are we talking about for RTW? I won't be there long enough for MTM.


Battistoni requires only two days as a minimum for bespoke orders (first day for measurements, second day for a fitting). When I was there, they told me that their bespoke shirts have flat price of 300 euros. Don't know of RTW prices.

Andrey


----------



## Mr. Magoo (Dec 23, 2003)

andreyb said:


> Battistoni requires only two days as a minimum for bespoke orders (first day for measurements, second day for a fitting). When I was there, they told me that their bespoke shirts have flat price of 300 euros. Don't know of RTW prices.
> 
> Andrey


Andrey, other posters say two weeks minimum for bespoke shirts at Battistoni. Did you get the impression they could do measurements and fitting in a single week (and then mail you the shirts when complete)?


----------



## romeitaly (Jan 9, 2008)

From Prada's (Via Condotti, 90; ph: 066790897 ) to Armani's (Via Condotti, 77; ph:06 6991460) or Valentino (Via Condotti, 12; ph. 06 6783656) there you can have a taste of everything&#8230;pocket permitting!*For more affordable casual shopping&#8230;Via del Corso is for you! **Alongside century-old shops, there are a variety of megastores that sell everything from leather goods to athletic wear and casual clothing.*

*enjoy!! *


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

romeitaly said:


> From Prada's (Via Condotti, 90; ph: 066790897 ) to Armani's (Via Condotti, 77; ph:06 6991460) or Valentino......




Welcome to the forum romeitaly,
my daughters and I just spent 10 days in your fair city, we love Rome and all of Italy!

You will find that Prada and Armani get no love to speak of around here.
For the majority here, del Corso would offer very little, the smaller side streets just off Corso however, would be of much greater interest.

Original 2006 post:



viacondotti said:


> I will be travelling to Europe (Brusells and Paris) shortly and am planning a suit/shirt/formal wear shopping trip to Italy. Would you recommend Rome or Milan. After wearing Savile Row for years (Kilgour RTW/MTM), the Italian suit makers have grown on me recently, after I purchased a Borrelli and two Attollini suits (RTW) . Any good recommendations of places to shop for suits/shirts/shoes in Rome and/or Milan?


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

I am a lover of Battistone. I own several suits, MTM and OTR. Sportcoats and shirts. All purchased at Barneys NY in Beverly Hills. I have been to Battistone in Rome. A very beautiful store. Worth looking but there are no deals there.be prepared to spend over $3000 for a OTR suit.
Borrelli in Rome is also the same. You may get a better deal on shirts, ties and belts. There is really no advantage to buying in Europe unless you can't get the items in the states where you live. You will save tax of course and they will ship to you and avoid any duty etc.. Brioni, zegna and others are also there. My hesitation with buying a suit in Rome or italy that is of unknown brand is that you may think you are getting a good deal at say $1000 but you really may not be unless you know the Manf. or are in the garment business yourself.

There are alot of crummy brands out there just like in the states. Rubinacci would be something I would go for in italy because you can't find it in the states much if at all.


----------



## koi (Oct 10, 2008)

viacondotti said:


> I will be travelling to Europe (Brusells and Paris) shortly and am planning a suit/shirt/formal wear shopping trip to Italy. Would you recommend Rome or Milan. After wearing Savile Row for years (Kilgour RTW/MTM), the Italian suit makers have grown on me recently, after I purchased a Borrelli and two Attollini suits (RTW) . Any good recommendations of places to shop for suits/shirts/shoes in Rome and/or Milan?


It depends from what you search:
Milano is the fashon capital but the Italian products are classics and trade.
To Rome you can find the productions exclusive, many craftsmen prefer this city like display window.

Ciao ciao


----------



## Khnelben (Feb 18, 2005)

*What about ....*

ordinary suits ? Nice quality but not too expensive ? I am speaking of something in the 500 - 1000 Eur category.

When I was in Rome I purchaed a few shirts from Italian shirt sops - they hold very well.

I mean , if you can buy an Italian Paul Smith for 700-800 Eur - surely you can get a not so well known brand for much less.

Polo Black comes below 1000 Eur on sale.

Where do normal Italians buy suits ? They are very well dressed (I know it's about the fit - and for this you can go to a tailor to work on a OTR suit) but surely cannot all be buying Canali and Brioni ?

How much wouls a sport coat / suit cost at Al Bazar ?

Andrey


----------



## Cavaliere (Oct 25, 2006)

Either city would make an excellent shopping destination: Rome, although the capital, is more provincial than Milan and less fashion-forward; for example, you'll find Kiton and Berluti stores in Milan, but not in Rome; Milan is also more expensive.

Be aware also that many brands well-known to Forum members have yet to make it as national brands: for example, Stefanobi shoes are available in Rome only at two shops, my favourite being 'LP' at Via de' Prefetti. This is a small but perfectly formed boutique of exquisite taste (Borrelli shirts and sportscoats and Incotex pants). Next door you'll find a Neapolitan retailer called 'FG' which supplies RTW and MTM unlined coats and suits (although the flagship store is at Piazza Pitagora).

Another excellent small boutique is 'Spada' at Piazza San Lorenzo in Lucina. Here you'll also find seven-fold ties. All their ties are self-tipped and contain a very thick lining.

Eddy Monetti in Via Borgognona is not what it once was, but you'll find the occasional Attolini; I recommend their pants which come in rainbow colours and are beautifully crafted.

Borrelli has a shop at Via Mario de' Fiori.

Check out also Sergio Nesci (near Spanish Steps).

If you're on a budget, try Eredi Pisano at Via del Corso (where you'll find a few suits made by Castangia).


----------



## mafoofan (May 16, 2005)

comrade said:


> By all means visit Battistoni on via Condotti.
> They have RTW as well as Bespoke. My
> favorite sportcoat came from them. It
> is regularly favorably commented upon.
> ...


Battistoni jackets and suits are not bespoke, whether you get them from the Rome store or at Barneys.



Tonyp said:


> There is really no advantage to buying in Europe unless you can't get the items in the states where you live.


This is a good point. A lot of these brands (Borrelli, Brioni, Attolini, Kiton, etc.) are available worldwide. If you really want something special from Italy, why not find a good tailor or shirtmaker? I'd rather walk away with one or two nice bespoke shirts than a whole bunch of stuff I could have gotten at Neiman Marcus.


----------



## Aspire2Style (Sep 12, 2008)

*Shops in Rome*

Try Caleffi and Sartoria Rossi.

Lovely stuff at both.

https://www.caleffi.net/english/index.htm is their website for shirts; store in Rome has a vast selection of men's clothes and furnishings.

Rossi is hq'ed in Florence but has several shops in Rome: https://www.sartoriarossi.it/


----------

